# Is there any XEDIT package/port for FreeBSD 12.1?



## bsdnoob (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm looking for a gui text editor that's got no gnome/kde wrapper and it's purely based on xlib or xcb so I think XEDIT is the right
candidate as I used it in SUSE/Slackware more than 10 years ago but, now I can't find any repo even in github so could you please
tell me if it's available for 12.1?

I don't like gedit or kde editor as these come with tons of their supporting libs.

Thank you.


----------



## olli@ (Jul 30, 2020)

For simple X11 text editing I use editors/leafpad. It’s GTK+-based (depends on x11-toolkits/gtk20), but it’s rather lightweight compared to gedit. And I need gtk20 anyway for various other ports (swfdec, crack-attack, mplayer, gimp, nvidia-settings …), so it’s not an additional burden on my machine.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't like vi/vim? The editors/vim port/package includes a GTK3 interface (gvim). Doesn't pull in  a lot of extra dependencies. You can also build it with GTK2 or Motif if you want.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 30, 2020)

Or browse https://freshports.org/editors category section. There are on 4 pages editors listed, including lightweight graphical text editors, to choose from.


----------



## hruodr (Jul 30, 2020)

I compiled emacs-26.3 with:


```
configure --prefix=... --without-all --with-x-toolkit=no
gmake
gmake install
```

And got:


```
# ldd /usr/opt/bin/emacs 
/usr/opt/bin/emacs:
        libSM.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libSM.so.6 (0x800a46000)
        libICE.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libICE.so.6 (0x800c4e000)
        libX11.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x800e68000)
        libX11-xcb.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libX11-xcb.so.1 (0x8011af000)
        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0x8013b0000)
        librt.so.1 => /usr/lib/librt.so.1 (0x8015da000)
        libexecinfo.so.1 => /usr/lib/libexecinfo.so.1 (0x8017e0000)
        libXrandr.so.2 => /usr/local/lib/libXrandr.so.2 (0x8019e3000)
        libXinerama.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libXinerama.so.1 (0x801bed000)
        libXfixes.so.3 => /usr/local/lib/libXfixes.so.3 (0x801def000)
        libXext.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x801ff4000)
        libutil.so.9 => /lib/libutil.so.9 (0x802206000)
        libncurses.so.8 => /lib/libncurses.so.8 (0x80241a000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x80266f000)
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x802897000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x802ac7000)
        libXau.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x802e7e000)
        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x803081000)
        libelf.so.2 => /lib/libelf.so.2 (0x803286000)
        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x80349e000)
        libXrender.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libXrender.so.1 (0x8036b6000)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2020)

hruodr use the port: editors/emacs


----------



## jmos (Jul 30, 2020)

bsdnoob said:


> […] I think XEDIT is the right candidate […]
> tell me if it's available for 12.1?


Yes, it is; You can simply install it with:
`pkg install xedit`


----------



## hruodr (Jul 30, 2020)

*SirDice*, thanks, but for following the principle not to mix ports with packages, I compile
some programs in /usr/opt as non root user. There are programs from upstream that compile cleanly without any patch, among them emacs. Of course, after updates of libraries
I recompile.


----------



## kpedersen (Jul 30, 2020)

There is also nedit.

editors/nedit

It does require Motif (open-motif) but unlike Qt / Gtk and things, Xm really does integrate better with X11.

For another Motif one, you could also grab just the text editor from CDE too.


----------



## hruodr (Jul 30, 2020)

There are two other classical, very lightweight gui editors: `sam` and `acme`.
You install them and much more with `pkg install plan9port`.

But I found always some problems running programs of plan9 port with FreeBSD.



> # ldd /usr/local/plan9/bin/sam
> /usr/local/plan9/bin/sam:
> libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x800845000)
> libutil.so.9 => /lib/libutil.so.9 (0x800a75000)
> ...


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 30, 2020)

olli@ said:


> For simple X11 text editing I use editors/leafpad. It’s GTK+-based (depends on x11-toolkits/gtk20), but it’s rather lightweight compared to gedit. And I need gtk20 anyway for various other ports (swfdec, crack-attack, mplayer, gimp, nvidia-settings …), so it’s not an additional burden on my machine.


Oh God. I forgot about mplayer, gimp. I also used leafpad in lubuntu with lxde. Thanks.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 30, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> There is also nedit.
> 
> editors/nedit
> 
> ...


I thought about dtpad but it needs cde libs and installing cde libs doesn't seem to be so simple. 
Thanks for nedit.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 30, 2020)

hruodr said:


> sam and  acme


plan9!!!! Thanks.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 30, 2020)

jmos said:


> Yes, it is; You can simply install it with:
> `pkg install xedit`


Thank you very much.


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Don't like vi/vim? The editors/vim port/package includes a GTK3 interface (gvim). Doesn't pull in  a lot of extra dependencies. You can also build it with GTK2 or Motif if you want.


I use vi/vim/elvis but avoid gvim for the aforementioned reasons. I also learnt ed and ex but forgot most of the things. 
Thank you.


----------



## gnath (Jul 31, 2020)

I use very light x11-fm/xfe with editor 'xfw' plus image viewer 'xfi' and editors/nedit.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 31, 2020)

hruodr said:


> I compiled emacs-26.3 with: [...]


I can't resist to remember this old joke from the 80ies, when PC had ~2 MB RAM (not cache ) maximum:
Emacs is not an editor, but an operating system: you can use it to read e-mail, compile applications, run applications (in Lisp) etc., just about everything -- and it manages the computer's resources... 
It used to cause the machine to start swapping, since it had a rather big memory footprint


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 31, 2020)

I followed my own suggestion and checked the https://freshports.org/editors category section. I like editors/xed. It has nice features. Although it can't be described as a featherweight, it's surely lightweight and most of the run dependencies are already installed on my system.


----------



## hruodr (Jul 31, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> It used to cause the machine to start swapping, since it had a rather big memory footprint



I use `emacs` since the beginning of the 90s as computers had so less memory. It grew with the
computers. I use it by inertia, because I use it since so long. Today I would use something
different, I do not not what, perhaps `sam`. Plan9's sam has an ugly background
colour, and to change it one must hack the source.


----------

